
Ask HN: What are you using now that screenhero is dead? - tmat
Lets face it.. Slack has dropped the ball so hard here I don&#x27;t even know what to say.  Slack IS NOT a replacement for Screenhero.<p>Not only is it not a replacement, it doesn&#x27;t even work as good.<p>Slack has really soured me how they&#x27;ve handled this entire thing and I&#x27;m looking to move my dev team to something different.. Anyone got any recommendations?<p>We desperately need a pair coding replacement. We rely heavily on pairing and the slack implementation of screenhero is really just so bad. Sad Sad Sad day... R.I.P. Screenhero.<p>P.S. If anyone wants to build screenhero again I&#x27;ll be your first customer and I&#x27;m sure i&#x27;m not the only one.<p>Especially when the announcement of the shutdown looks like this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;screenhero&#x2F;status&#x2F;923237002538913792
======
jlehuraux
Hey, we are building USE Together, fast collaborative screen sharing with
multiple mouse cursors, available on Windows and MacOS! Check it out: www.use-
together.com/screenhero-alternative/

